# Trying to decide on a 9mm



## dman1101 (Mar 10, 2010)

I am going to be buying my first hand gun and am looking at a few 9's this will not be a concealed so size isn't to important, I'm looking at the ruger SR9, beretta 92fs, and the glock 17. Are there any downsides or upsides to the ones I'm looking at, or are there other ones that you'd recommend me shooting before buying? Thanks


----------



## CollinsGTO (Feb 23, 2010)

check out the cz p-01. great feel, awesome accuracy, and very affordable!


----------



## CollinsGTO (Feb 23, 2010)

oh yeah, and it holds 14 rounds


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Here's the list I worked with...

Glock,
CZ 75, 
H&K USP, 
Beretta PX4, 
S&W M&P, 
Springfield XD & XDM, 
Walther P99, & 
FN FNP9

:mrgreen:


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

SIG!!

either a 228 or 226.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

You have 2 striker fired weapons listed and a DA/SA. Ask yourself what you like better.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Honestly, shoot everything that you think you might be interested in, if at all possible.

I went through a similar search earlier this year and went with a Glock 19. To me, I really like the design features of the Glocks, easy parts availability, how simple it is to strip and clean and (for concealment purposes), the wide variety of holsters. Also, there are a ton of Glocks out there, so a lot of gunsmiths and armorers can work on them.

I did shoot the SR9 and liked it quite a bit. I was a little put off by some of the problems with the gun (do an internet search) and I didn't find as many options for holsters as I did with the Glock.

The Beretta looked pretty good and was recommended by a few friends. But purchased new, it's quite a bit more expensive and I didn't want the DA/SA setup of the action. Still, it's a very well-known gun with a solid history.

Other pistols to consider would be the Springfield XDM and the S&W M&P. 

By the way, are you looking for a home defense gun, something to shoot in competition or combination of the two? If you are looking to shoot competitively, maybe a Glock 34 or 35 would be good to check out. And it makes a heckuva home defense gun.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## pv_bmw (Feb 20, 2010)

Love my S&W M&P 9, great gun and comes with the 3 backstraps. Also 17 round clip.


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

I am in the same boat. I have it narrowed down to the 92FS, another M&P, or the XDM.. Really thinking of getting something different that my M&P..


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Check out the Stoeger Cougar.

Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If CCW is not a consideration you might want to check out a 5 inch M&P.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck with your selection. As you can see tere is plenty of choices and plenty of advice.

RCG


----------



## dman1101 (Mar 10, 2010)

flieger67 said:


> Honestly, shoot everything that you think you might be interested in, if at all possible.
> 
> I went through a similar search earlier this year and went with a Glock 19. To me, I really like the design features of the Glocks, easy parts availability, how simple it is to strip and clean and (for concealment purposes), the wide variety of holsters. Also, there are a ton of Glocks out there, so a lot of gunsmiths and armorers can work on them.
> 
> ...


This will be a home defense and occasional range gun. I am going to be going to the range to try out a few more guns so will the wife so we can decide what fits us best, thank you all for the info.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

dman1101 said:


> I am going to be buying my first hand gun and am looking at a few 9's this will not be a concealed so size isn't to important, I'm looking at the ruger SR9, beretta 92fs, and the glock 17. Are there any downsides or upsides to the ones I'm looking at, or are there other ones that you'd recommend me shooting before buying? Thanks


While Rugers are mechanically sound. I have a problem with the fiberglass resin compound they use on their frames, they do not use polymer like everyone else, and with me when I shoot one of their pistols made of this material it slips around in my hands like it has a Teflon coating on it. 
I have never fired a Beretta 92fs but have heard that they are very well made pistols. 
As for the Glock. I just recently bought my first Glock, a 17. And I am very happy with it. It has worked flawlessly for me, has very low recoil, and I mean lower than some of my other already low recoil 9mms. And fully loaded is my lightest gun. This reason in and of itself is why I am going to by a Gen4G19 for my new CCW. 15+1 rounds, lightweight and accurate.

As a side, I would like to recommend the Bersa Thunder HiCapacity 9mm Pro.








It is a light weight aluminum frame 9mm, 17+1 rounds, comes with two mags etc, a well designed and built pistol for a great price. Some see the price and say, thats to low to be any good, but they manufacture for overseas military and police depts, the bigest reason for their low prices here in the states is they don't advertise, everything is word of mouth and that goes a long way to keeping their overhead costs down, which keeps the cost down when you go to buy.

Of the guns you mentioned I would say, Glock with the Beretta and a second, but I highly recommend looking at the Bersa, You will be surprised at how much well made gun you can buy for 400.00 or less.

Good luck, Cheers:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I own more then one Ruger SR9 9mm pistol and the grip on it is checkered very nicely, the backstrap is a good quality finned rubber. I am surprised to hear it is slippery. If any thing because of the design I have had a hard time getting it to move in my hand at all when I want to adjust a bit. That is a very interesting concept, the teflon coating feel.

Dman.......... it is a very good idea to go shoot some guns and see what works best. What really matters is that the gun you shoot instills confidence in you and feels at home when you pick it up. That it goes to point of aim naturally and that you are very confident when you pull the trigger a hole will be made where you want it to be made. I own a few different guns and a few different brands. Shoot some and know what you want in a gun. Make a list of what is important and be honest. Stay to the list, if cost id your #1 factor make it #1, What ever it is pick the gun that fits you and your list best. My suggestion would be what is best for me and what I feel my loyalty towards. Evidenced by the suggestions you have seen. Good luck in your quest for a new weapon.

RCG


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

of those you mentioned
the glock 17 and the beretta 92fs are the best

both have been tested extensively and are very reliable
the glock will be lighter

in a poll last year the glock 17 came in second as the best pistol to own behind a 1911 45acp
there is now a 4th generation glock with a more textured finish it is called the RTF finish


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Beretta*

My first handgun was the beretta 92 fs and it is very user friendly. Also very accurate, single action or double action, holds 15 rds, and the safety acts as a decocking lever. This firearm is also extremely comfortable. You should at least hold one somewhere and check it out


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

One thing you need to ask yourself is how much are you looking to spend. There are some great 9's out there but some (like the 1911 version by Kimber...cant remember what it is called) is actually kind of high. Here the Ruger SR9 runs about the same as the xdm. But the M&P was only like $10 more and the glocks are about $20-$40 more.

I also looked at some others. Even one called SKYY. For me it would have come down to 3. M&P, XD, and Glock. And yes in that order due to feel. All three break down almost identical (some very minor chances but nothign to cause problems). The grip on the m&p just felt better and felt like it wouldnt slip. Though you can get the hogue slip over grip to put on a glock and it works better.

You really need to shoot several and see which one you like the best.


----------



## pablothndr (May 9, 2009)

I have a 92FS, Jericho 941, M&P, Kimber pro carry,and CZ 75B in 9mm. I did shoot a Glock 17 at the range also and my preference is the 2 cheapest. The CZ and Jericho(CZ knockoff made in Isreal). I will give my observations but it is all preference and you need to shoot something to get comfortable with it.

CZ 75B- Nice, cheap, hard to find,accurate, great for beginners.
Jericho 941- Same as above but even cheaper, I hear parts and gunsmithing are difficult but have yet to run into a problem(20,000 rounds), stock grips suck.
M&P- Nice, interchangle grips for comfort, light, less safety features, mid priced 
Beretta 92FS - Government staple, safe pistol, accurate, higher price than above, mine needed cleaning more than others,stock trigger got mushy but might just be mine.
Kimber- Pricey, nice safe features, accurate, light, pain to clean because of special tool, smaller capacity clip(1911 design), but comfortable thinner grip, most fun to shoot.
I found the Glock to be "blocky" but still nice. The Springfield XD was similar but those are personal preferences. 
I would choose a CZ75B or Jericho 941(Baby Eagle) for my first pistol. Cheapest, easiest to assemble/disassemble, accurate, safe, of the ones I noted. 
I would find a range that rents many styles and models and just shoot till you find something comfortable before you put out the money. My preference is not going to be the same as everyone else because f comfort factor. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

I would highly recommend a XD9. 16+1rds, smooth and very accurate. I went through the same thing, took me forever deciding what 9mm I wanted. I looked at a million guns before buying; CZ's, Glocks, M&P's, Ruger's, Sig's, Kahr's, etc..You name it...I've rented it. I couldn't be happier chosing the XD. It's by far the most comfortable gun I've ever handled and I'm much more accurate with it than any of my other pistols. I paid $475 for mine witht the XD gear package. Originally I just wanted it for cheaper target practice compared to my .40 and .45, now I find myself carrying it more than anything else. If you have the opportunity, rent one and run a few rounds through it.


----------

